# 75g LED Light Changes- GOING CRAZY- HELP!



## Twillz (Oct 13, 2012)

I had a Planted+ on my 75g for the past six months, and I like it.

I recently added the 24/7, which I really like. I don't mind that it doesn't go completely dark all night long. It's in my office so it's not distracting, and I feel like it mimics nature much more. 

I am chiefly running the 24/7 with supplemental 'high noon' light from the Planted+ (between 1 and 3 hours - still tweaking), and seeing fine growth on my stauro, hairgrass, microsword, etc. Minimal algae problems so far running both of them. When they're both running at full blast, it's pretty great!

(No CO2, twice weekly dose of Flourish.)

I've found the Planted+ and 24/7 to both be easy and powerful. I enjoy having both, but in my limited experience with them, I would say you'd probably be fine with just a 24/7, but depends on the plants.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum Performance LED Fixture: Aquarium Lighting
Best warranty.. Best functionality, best color (all arguable but warranty)
Probably the most expensive w/ timer/programmer..

Only 2 channels..

BML still makes some "useable" lighting for aquariums..they don't encourage them but see nothing wrong here.. Only catch 2 sizes..24" 48"

looks like they added a 3rd size..
https://fluence.science/technology/ray/


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

Twillz said:


> I had a Planted+ on my 75g for the past six months, and I like it.
> 
> I recently added the 24/7, which I really like. I don't mind that it doesn't go completely dark all night long. It's in my office so it's not distracting, and I feel like it mimics nature much more.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Now that is interesting. If I fix the 30 inch with a new power supply (I have never soldered one before, I hope I can figure it out) then I would have the planted + to put WITH the 24/7 and could do a similar set up as you have. THAT sounds like a decent plan.

Thanks for the insight. I figured I needed to talk with people b/c I was confusing myself into a pit. I just want to be sure I have the best set up for the $ that will last me a while anyway. I don't like having to change bulbs which is why I went to LEDs

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum Performance LED Fixture: Aquarium Lighting
> Best warranty.. Best functionality, best color (all arguable but warranty)
> Probably the most expensive w/ timer/programmer..
> 
> ...


LOL Fluval was the first one I was going to get- but I looked at so many for so long I forgot about it!

How does it compare in color to the Finnex 24/7?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The 24/7 is color adjustabe if taken off 24/7 mode..
both workr around 7000k-ish whites w/ colors..so it is difficult to judge.

Lets call them both cool w/ colors..
what tone do you want??

fluval LED array..









Many prefer a cool crisp tone over warmish..neither will be warmish AFAICT. At least it isn't mentioned..

https://youtu.be/nKqj8R6XiKM


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> The 24/7 is color adjustabe if taken off 24/7 mode..
> both workr around 7000k-ish whites w/ colors..so it is difficult to judge.
> 
> Lets call them both cool w/ colors..
> ...


Well, let me put it this way. The Finnex Planted + have a tendency to be just a bit too intense and wash out the fish colors and the plant colors just a bit. My Build My LED Dutch Planted light (has a bunch of colors in it) really accents the plants, the decor and the fish stand out better. It seems to be a little warmer, but not muddy warm if that makes any sense.

I want to see the plants a lush green, the fish colors to stand out, and the light not to be so intense that it washes any of it out. Does that make any sense?

If I could figure out how to rig my new Finnex planted + power supply to have a dimmer in it, I would. That would make it perfect, imo. If I turn off the blue it is a little nicer, but not much. I find I put the blue on sometimes and then sometimes not. 

Also, a lot of complaints on the Fluval switch breaking really fast (unworkable, not just using it wrong)


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> If I could figure out how to rig my new Finnex planted + power supply to have a dimmer in it, I would. That would make it perfect,


That is a piece of cake..

But back again to the Fluval. They have a bunch of warm whites (green rich)), unlike the planted plus which is just 7000k,blue,red..
As far as I am concerned w/out cyan you lose some"green" no matter what but ww balances that a bit.
Using the controller eliminates the button..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...omparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html

sat plus pro and it's sibling Ecoxotic are both as versatile and a bit moreso (color control)..
not picking one over another..

you are spoiled by the Dutch..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/185-build-my-led/572770-green-leds-benefit.html

see the link for the spectrum, tells a story.


> 12" Board: (8) 6500K Cool White, (2) 625nm Red, (1) 470nm Blue, (1) *505nm Cyan*, (1) 525nm Green, (1) 615nm Orange/Red, (1) 660nm Deep Red


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> That is a piece of cake..
> 
> But back again to the Fluval. They have a bunch of warm whites (green rich)), unlike the planted plus which is just 7000k,blue,red..
> As far as I am concerned w/out cyan you lose some"green" no matter what but ww balances that a bit.
> ...


I would prefer cyan lights for sure. Many of the diff programmable lights have problems with malfunctions or remotes or controllers breaking in short times, etc. Does this have a pretty good record, or is it a crap shoot?

Also, I am TOTALLY spoiled by the dutch. I wish they would still make them. 

BUT, I am still open to exploring the Fluval. I have had good results with Finnex, but honestly, as an artist very sensitive to color, is annoys me to look at my Finnex planted + tanks and seeing everything a touch washed out looking. LOL:icon_mad:

I will go check out your links more thoroughly. Thanks for all of the insight. I want to be comfortable with my decision and sure I made the right one when I finally DO get the light. 

Oh yeah, is there anywhere I can find the info on how to wire a dimmer into my power pack of the Finnex Planted + since I have to replace it anyway? As it is I am going to have to figure out how to solder in the new one since it is not plug and play (geez, that gives me away as a computer geek, doesn't it..):nerd:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://dfwshrimp.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/dimming-the-finnex-planted/

The dimmer module is a bit specific..but as you can see " a piece of cake"..
Most any PWM dimmer will work..

you want geeky.. Custom Old style Reefbreeders..
Orig on left (o/p felt too green) corrected on right..
https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...=file,xlsx&app=Excel&authkey=!ACYEYRwNRn-fFhk
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/941866-60-gallon-starfire-dutch-4.html


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> https://dfwshrimp.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/dimming-the-finnex-planted/
> 
> The dimmer module is a bit specific..but as you can see " a piece of cake"..
> Most any PWM dimmer will work..
> ...


LOL

This is GREAT! I am having so much fun! Thanks for all of this info. 

Great link for the Fluval 2.0 too. Love the video. CoryWM is great. I really enjoy his videos. Just discovered him the other day.

So, this would be more cool than the Dutch of course, but is there a way to supplement with green or don't you think that is necessary with the Fluval?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm.. green is fine.. see spectrum. My guess is you are sensitive to the cyan dip..:









This model sort of splits the difference but a bit too warm.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF07XS/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_2_w


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Hmm.. green is fine.. see spectrum. My guess is you are sensitive to the cyan dip..:


HAHAHHAHAA :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

I could tell you a story that would confirm that, but it is so off the wall you would probably think I made it up.

Let me put it this way. There is evidence- STRONG evidence about my visual sensitivity to three colors, one of which
is a clear bright turquoise - not too far from cyan. 

Of course, they don't make lights with that color in them anywhere else, right?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Reefbreeders and DSunY will customize..
Old Dsuny:
ww/cw/cyan/deep red/royal blue
https://youtu.be/lkq9rr8NQtc
https://youtu.be/kHX1hosIgzE
So will blue acro..(startup for all intents and purposes) but not really finished products.
https://blueacro.com/

you can get what you want but more effort than just "out of the box" or cheap.

https://www.reefbreeders.com/aquasanrise-plus/


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Reefbreeders and DSunY will customize..
> Old Dsuny:
> ww/cw/cyan/deep red/royal blue
> https://youtu.be/lkq9rr8NQtc
> ...


I can not find anywhere on Fluval's site what colors are in this light- do you know where I can find that info? CS is closed today. 

DSunY- never heard of those lights. Off to check that out!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Odd, used to have it listed.. 3 different whites (WW,CW,NW) and red and blue diodes

found it:









since this doesn't exactly correspond to my first one I suspect they adj. the spectrum a tad.


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Odd, used to have it listed.. 3 different whites (WW,CW,NW) and red and blue diodes
> 
> found it:
> 
> ...



Any specs of the Finnex for comparison's sake? I am thinking more in line with the Planted + Fugeray although since the 24/7 was a contender, I suppose that is fair game too. 

If you already posted it and I forgot, please forgive the slip of memory. Lots going on today.:icon_lol:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

No, no spectrums for Finnex but they use 7000k whites for most and red/blue w/ some substituting deep red for red..
except for the RGB Fugeray..

Which is why I build my own..

Well found partial data:









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/145-finnex/189944-finnex-ray-ii-fugeray-par-data.html


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> No, no spectrums for Finnex but they use 7000k whites for most and red/blue w/ some substituting deep red for red..
> 
> Which is why I build my own..


Don't TELL me that.

I didn't like how awful computers were made, so my friend told me to build my own. I resisted- but then caved and built a bunch of them over time. TOOK SO MUCH TIME. 

Then I didn't like how they made a lot of things, so I made my own and learned it inside out.

I CAN NOT BUILD MY OWN LIGHT.

I know. 

Resistance is futile.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost there.............................. 

DIY light..actually skipped cyans (not my call, they were late in arriving).not my tank btw:











http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...ge-planted-tank-experience-2.html#post9227666


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

This is NOT funny.

Now my entire family is coming in and saying, "Geez, you built your own computer, what are a few lights?"

It's a conspiracy, I tell you..

So, where do you get these supplies to do this, and of course tutorials...

*cringes*

*ducks and runs with fingers in ears*


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You now are at the hardest part. 
ledgroupbuy
stevesleds
rapidled

digikey....
As to tutorials..

Sort of a cadillac fixture

http://playsofrays.blogspot.com/2012/12/leds-made-easy.html


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks. I will see if I can take some time to look through all of this stuff. As much as I don't want to do it, 
in the long run it is satisfying to be able to do stuff that I didn't do before!

And I can do what I want to do too.

Any preferences as to which direction would be best value/quality/results/fillintheblanks?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

For a very simplistic build for a 75gal..
Start w/ 3 of these:
CVM-14-56-95-36-AC00-F2-2 Luminus Devices Inc. | Optoelectronics | DigiKey

$13.85 for 36W..
5600K
95CRI
2800 lumens at 1A
120 degrees ..plan for 6" off the water line..
48V power supply
An LDD-1000h per chip..










Now your main lighting is done....

Add bluefish lite ($100) and an LDD board ($20) 3 LDD's ($20) Diodes $41.55, power supply ($18-60).. heat sink, thermal compound, wire.. done..

Now what do you want it to do???? 
You only used 1 channel, got 4 more.. sunsets..? target color.?.moonlight?

Any added channels (w/ proper power supply) only costs you 1 LDD and diodes..

As you noticed I didn't add cyan.. High CRI diodes usually have a healthy component w/ leds over 5000k

PLEASE also note that I have yet to use these chips.. This is a "proof of concept" build.. 
I have used high CRI chips by Luminous devices (4000K) and Sorra chips (gutted a fixture for it) and am impressed w/ high CRI for color fidelity..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

On further review: The "tutorial" is not the one I was looking for.. Will see if there is better..
In the meantime lot-o-info:
Product How To's

Using the "wayback machine"
https://web.archive.org/web/20160503143921/http://www.playsofrays.photos/


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

hey Jeff just curious, whats the bennifit of the chip you offerd over say a vero I see being used more. is this just a new chip?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kampo said:


> hey Jeff just curious, whats the bennifit of the chip you offerd over say a vero I see being used more. is this just a new chip?


At the time it was hard to find a Vero w/ a high K (over 5000) w/ a high CRI (>94)...
Still is .

Maybe it is better to start w/ a "disadvantage" of the Luminous Devices.. lower efficiency in L/Watt.

The Luminous devices is tailored for the broadcast/stage industry and had a "set" high K/low K for an almost perfect "daylight range"..

Vero Decor , "meat and produce" ranges are confusing...
Most "normal" Veros don't exceed 90 CRI until you get into low K's (<4100)
There may well be Veros that or will match the luminous devices...
Closest:
*Gen. 6 Décor Specialty Vero 18 90 CRI 5600k
*Anything w/ "cyan/blue" range below 3-4 is out sort of (as stand alone chip)









It can be a picky point..56G vs 5600 above..Pretty close and about a coin toss..but I just favor the Luminous Devices..
giving them credit for the extra 5 CRI points...


----------

